# Длина ног



## belenia (8 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте,сделали сыну сравнительную рентгенографию длины нижних конечностей.
Описание:
   Длина конечностей: общая: Л=95,1, П=95,9;бедро: Л=47,2,П=47,8;голень: Л=П=37,8; стопа: Л=9,0,П=9,3;крыло подвздошной кости: Л=12,7,П=13,0 см. Шеечно- диафизарный угол: Л=124,П=126 гр.В тазобедренных суставах суставные щели сужены до 3 мм.
Заключение:
   Относительное укорочение левой нижней конечности на 0,8 см,образованное укорочением бедра и голени.Начальные признаки ОА тазобедренных суставов.
   Подскажите,общая длина конечности складывается из длины бедра и голени(нашла в интернете)? Тогда из описания получается общая длина левой конечности 85 см, а правой 85,6. Или нужно еще прибавлять 9,0 и 9,3 см соответственно? Тогда получается 94 см левая нога и 94,9 правая.
   Куда-то девались 1,1 см левой и 1 см правой ноги.
   Делали 3 (три) снимка, т.к. все не поместилось.
   И еще , мне кажется, снимок не совсем параллельно сопоставлен, где соединения бедер. Рентгенолог это вручную делает, или программа сопоставляет?
   Сомнения появились, т.к. были уже у двух ортопедов. Один сказал,что ноги одинаковые (правда, не мерял, как я его не просила), определял по каким-то точкам на тазе. Второй мерял сантиметром,написал "врожденное укорочение левой нижней конечности на 2 см (справа 96 см, слева 94 см)за счет голени (оба бедра-55 см). Коррекция длины левой ноги подпяточником от 1 до 2 см".
   Не можем понять, то ли ортопед неправильно намерил(бедра 55 см против 47,2 и 47,8 на рентгене - уж очень большая разница). То ли рентген неправильно сделали или подсчитали( делали 3 снимка и совмещали). То ли разница за счет бедра, то ли за счет голени. И почему в заключении по рентгену относительное укорочение на 0,8 см за счет бедра и голени, это же тогда абсолютное укорочение за счет бедра?
   Помогите,пожалуйста,разобраться, не переделывать же рентген. Сказали,что только рентген достоверно измерит длину ног.


----------



## La murr (8 Окт 2019)

@belenia, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, @Dr.Kristoff


----------



## belenia (9 Окт 2019)

Сделали по направлению врача еще спондилографию в 2-х.
   Описание:
   Лордоз усилен.Частичная люмболизация S1 позвонка.Во фронтальной плоскости сколиотическая S-образная деформация с вершиной дуги большого радиуса,открытой вправо,на уровне L3 под углом 13 гр.с ротацией L1-5 позвонков влево.В L-5 сегментах усилен субхондральный склероз,замыкательные пластинки заострены.высота тел позвонков, межпозвонковых дисков сохранена.
   Заключение:
Сколиоз поясничного отдела 2 ст.начальные признаки остеохондроза.Вариант развития S1 позвонка.
   Рекомендации:
- 1 ортопед: подпяточник не нужен,
- 2 ортопед: подпяточник от 1 до 2 см,
- 3 ортопед: подпяточник хотя бы 0,5 см,
- 4 и 5 ортопед (рекомендации с другого форума):подпяточник не нужен.

Подскажите, нужно компенсировать разницу в длине или нет. Напугали,что из-за этого уже начальные признаки ОА тазобедренных суставов (в описании рентгенограммы) и один врач увидел и ОА коленных суставов.



Может еще пригласить врача-рентгенолога для консультации качества сравнительной рентгенографии нижних конечностей, как считаете?


----------



## BlackND (9 Окт 2019)

я конечно не спец но ведь ноги разной длины это же в норма..даже джинсы подшивают по определению правую на 1 см длиннее потому что толчковая нога длиннее..


----------



## belenia (9 Окт 2019)

Тоже так прочитала, но разность мнения врачей настораживает (советуют не верить тому,что пишут в интернете)


----------



## BlackND (9 Окт 2019)

Дык я не в нете это вычитал..)мне сколько себя помню все мастера по швейному делу так говорили..)


----------



## belenia (9 Окт 2019)

Ну вот и ходим,ищем истину. Всей родне уже ноги перемеряли. У всех какая-то разница (хотя может измеряли неправильно).


----------



## La murr (9 Окт 2019)

belenia написал(а):


> Может еще пригласить врача-рентгенолога для консультации качества сравнительной рентгенографии нижних конечностей, как считаете?


Рентгенолог форума - @doclega, Олег Викторович.
Пригласите его в тему, пожалуйста.
И ждём мнения @Доктор Ступин


----------



## belenia (9 Окт 2019)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Окт 2019)

Вариант нормы.


----------



## belenia (11 Окт 2019)

*@Владимир Воротынцев*, здравствуйте. 

Значит,по результатам рентгена компенсация не нужна? Когда нам врач намерил разницу 2 см лентой,тоже сказал вариант нормы,но нужна компенсация 1-2 см.

А еще обратите,пожалуйста, внимание на стояние таза и самих тазобедренных суставов,крыльев подвздошных костей (с детства одно крыло как повернуто внутрь).Это есть в описании рентгена.Прочитала,что можно мерить ноги еще от крыла подвздошной кости,а не от большого вертела. Как мерили по рентгену покрыто тайной.
Такой перекос таза как-то не айс, наверное?
Этот перекос из-за сколиоза (имеется S-образный грудопоясничный кифосколиоз 2 ст) или от разной длины ног? В детстве ставили укорочение левой ноги до 2,5 см.

И что делать? Компенсация длины или работа со спиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2019)

Нога короче. Таз стоит косо. Отсюда сколиоз.
Плохо видно на маленьком экране, ну там ещё и аномалии развития, похоже есть. Делать или не делать компенсацию зависит от Вас, вернее от того зачем Вы обратились к врачу.
Если Вы обратились только из-за начальных проявлений остеоартроза и ищите методику которая решит все проблемы, то с точки зрения математики можно и не делать. Так как стопроцентно  доказанной эффективности нет. Но нет, потому что никто не исследовал.

Если рассматривать с точки зрения  ортопедии – врачебной науки о заболеваниях опорно-двигательного аппарата, то тут уже работает разум.

Но дальше начинает работать искусство, компенсировать надо так, чтобы значительно не нарушать имеющуюся привычную компенсацию. Некий стандарт – компенсация половины разницы. Определяет разницу врач на осмотре, и по снимкам, и по замерам, И по ощущениям при наклонах на компенсаторе, и по ощущениям при ходьбе на стельках с компенсатором. А потом ещё и компенсацию вначале делают не полностью, иногда начинают с трети разницы.


----------



## belenia (11 Окт 2019)

*@Доктор Ступин**, *спасибо. 

Если нажать на снимок, он открывается больше, потом нажимаю в правом верхнем углу на квадратик со стрелочкой (открыть в новом окне)и открывается очень большой снимок (извините).

 Аномалий развития тазобедренных суставов нет (в начальных классах школы делали снимок, если надо,выложу). Сказали, что есть дополнительные позвонки или позвонок (заложено внутриутробно), в жизни это никак не повлияет.

Три дня болела поясница (потом прошло), озадачились и начали мерить ноги, есть перекос плеч(левое ниже)и неравномерна талия. Больше ничего не беспокоит.

Если все-таки 0,8 см,думаем, не компенсировать, организм уже, наверное,скомпенсировал эту разницу сколиозом. Как бы не было хуже со стелькой.

Как вы считаете,какая все-таки разница по снимку наиболее достоверна (0,8 см по снимкам или 2 см вручную)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2019)

> Если нажать на снимок, он открывается больше, потом нажимаю в правом верхнем углу на квадратик со стрелочкой (открыть в новом окне)и открывается очень большой снимок (извините).


Я про айфон.



> Аномалий развития тазобедренных суставов нет (в начальных классах школы делали снимок, если надо,выложу). Сказали, что есть дополнительные позвонки или позвонок (заложено внутриутробно), в жизни это никак не повлияет.


Я именно про аномалию развития позвоночника. Есть. И как видите повлияло. И нога короче и таз развернут, и сколиоз.



> Три дня болела поясница (потом прошло), озадачились и начали мерить ноги, есть перекос плеч(левое ниже)и неравномерна талия. Больше ничего не беспокоит.


И хорошо, значит вопрос профилактики. А раз профилактика, то все решаете Вы, а врачи только пролегают варианты. 



> Если все-таки 0,8 см,думаем, не компенсировать, организм уже, наверное,скомпенсировал эту разницу сколиозом. Как бы не было хуже со стелькой.


Не болит, значит Вам решать.



> Как вы считаете,какая все-таки разница по снимку наиболее достоверна (0,8 см по снимкам или 2 см вручную)?


Все в ручную. Снимки всегда точнее.


----------



## belenia (11 Окт 2019)

Последнее предложение не поняла.
Чем грозит в будущем,если не компенсировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Окт 2019)

belenia написал(а):


> Последнее предложение не поняла


Все считают вручную.


belenia написал(а):


> Чем грозит в будущем,если не компенсировать?


Болью.


----------



## belenia (11 Окт 2019)

О, спасибо


----------



## doclega (11 Окт 2019)

Я вообще считаю, что все эти "сшивки" из плёнки и измерения это ересь несусветная. Что там мерять на рентгенограмме?


----------



## belenia (11 Окт 2019)

Не поняла вас. Достоверно измерить длину костей. В Новосибирске такой рентген делают только в одном месте - Институте Ядерной Физики на их аппарате. А, так как, мне сказали, что делают такой рентген только в крупных городах,прошу Вашей консультации, насколько правильно. Пришлось съездить для этого в Новосибирск.


----------



## doclega (12 Окт 2019)

Эксклюзив, значит. Я такими вещами не занимаюсь.


----------



## belenia (12 Окт 2019)

Спасибо.


----------

